# HBO GO to come to Kindle Fire June 10?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

While answering a question in another thread, I found this (in multiple places, only one link below):
http://www.cynopsis.com/editions/digital/050712/



> Eric Kessler, Co-President of HBO, has announced that HBO Go would be available on the Kindle Fire on June 10, timed with the fifth season premiere of True Blood, according to Multichannel News. The announcement was made in front of the attendees of NewBay Media's "TV in Multiplatform World" conference. Kessler also noted that the service would continue to be rolled out to other platforms on an ongoing basis throughout 2012.


It's being widely reported. The above announcement was from May 7th, If it was mentioned here, I missed it! Love my HBO GO!

Betsy


----------



## teachmath912 (Dec 10, 2011)

So from what I read, you need to have HBO on your tv in order to get this?  
We don't have cable or any sort of satellite tv.  We just do Netflix and whatever we can get for free on the internet, so I am assuming this HBO thing will be useless for me?


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Interesting... I do subscribe to HBO via cable BUT to be honest I was seriously thinking of cancelling it mainly because nobody in our house can remember the last time they  watched something on HBO...

But a quick read of one post after goggling HBO GO i see I can view past as well as current offerings  shows, movies, documentaries etc ..maybe I'll give it a try on my fire BEFORE I cancel HBO from my cable company


Bob G


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

teachmath912 said:


> So from what I read, you need to have HBO on your tv in order to get this?
> We don't have cable or any sort of satellite tv. We just do Netflix and whatever we can get for free on the internet, so I am assuming this HBO thing will be useless for me?


Yes, you have to already be subscribed to HBO and your cable/satellite system has to have HBO GO enabled.

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, you have to already be subscribed to HBO and your cable/satellite system has to have HBO GO enabled.


There's always a _gotcha_!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, I DO subscribe to HBO and do watch shows on HBO, so depending on how this works, it should be a plus in my book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love my HBO GO.  When we're travel, a lot of times the places we stay will have wireless but not HBO.  (Like when we're in San Diego.)  But I can still catch my HBO series; they're usually available the next day.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I love that so many of HBO's older shows are available to watch on HBO Go - shows that we never got around to even starting but I can watch all the seasons with HBO Go.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I love that so many of HBO's older shows are available to watch on HBO Go - shows that we never got around to even starting but I can watch all the seasons with HBO Go.


I never subscribed to HBO until recently. They hooked me in with True Blood and Game of Thrones. Getting to watch old series like Deadwood and Flight of the Conchords is a real bonus and I'm really looking forward to HBO Go on Fire


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

RickRS said:


> I never subscribed to HBO until recently. They hooked me in with True Blood and Game of Thrones. Getting to watch old series like Deadwood and Flight of the Conchords is a real bonus and I'm really looking forward to HBO Go on Fire


I'm pretty sure that I would subscribe a la carte to HBO if I could right now, but alas that isn't happing. I don't want/can't really afford cable at that level either. I'd even pay $10/mo just for the Go part on my iPad. I'm over the whole cable package thing.

Hopefully you guys get HBO Go on the Fire - i know lots of you are waiting!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Its here! I just downloaded it for the Amazon appstore. I need to get the info from DH to test it. My biggest concern is that the description says "minimum 3G access required". Um, there isn't 3G on the Fire...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder if it works with DirecTV as the provider. I see from reviews that Time Warner Cable doesn't work but no mentions of DirecTV.  Last I tried, DTV didn't allow HBO Go with the Roku, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was not allowed here either, which would suck. (I should check on the Roku though, it might be working there by now.)

Thanks for the heads-up, mom!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Its here! I just downloaded it for the Amazon appstore. I need to get the info from DH to test it. My biggest concern is that the description says "minimum 3G access required". Um, there isn't 3G on the Fire...


not home but can't wait to try it

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I was able to connect, but don't want to abuse the work wi-fi privilege to test streaming. Glad about connecting, we still can't get connected on the XBox. It doesn't like Comcast/Xfinity for whatever reason.

Now to find time to watch True Blood


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Its here! I just downloaded it for the Amazon appstore. I need to get the info from DH to test it. My biggest concern is that the description says "minimum 3G access required". Um, there isn't 3G on the Fire...


Not to worry. Wifi is usually better & faster than 3G, and 3G isn't required - I've used HBO Go on my wifi-only iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've downloaded it and installed it on my Fire.  I did need to remove some apps first.    Mostly games that I hadn't played in a while.  I had already gotten a low app space warning.

Runs great on WiFi.  Upon installing, you tell it which cable system you're using (I have Verizon FiOS) and then log in with your password for that system.

I'm a happy camper!

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm one of the unhappy Roku owners with Directtv.  Don't assume all the HBO providers will support HBO GO on the Kindle.  don't know what is the issue (competition?) - but you cannot use HBO Go on any device.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, it's not true that you can't use HBO Go on any device with DirecTV.  It works on the Blackberry Playbook (or used to; I haven't used my Playbook since getting the Fire).  Don't know why they're slower to roll it out on other devices, though, and don't know what other devices it may or may not work on.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have HBO GO with my GoogleTV and with my Roku, so I just got the app on my fire and I am streaming some Games of Thrones, I think that is what is called. I just want to see how it looks streaming. Looks really good. Smooth. But of course as usual with movie stuff, I can barely hear the audio, so speakers it is for me. 

I have ATT Uverse and looks like they allow it to stream on anything. 
Had a bit of a hard time signing in though. My and touch screens don't really get along and I tried to put my password in, but I clicked on the reset password instead. Hmpf. Tiny little boxes I can barely see.  

I assume I don't have to keep signing in though.


----------



## Bullymom (Dec 18, 2008)

I have Directv and just downloaded the app to my fire and steamed Game of Thrones. It worked great!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

That would be huge.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I "bought" it but won't d/l now since reviews are saying it isn't supported on Time Warner.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Works with Dish Network - downloaded, installed & tested.  Although I'd probably go with the iPad most of the time, or the Roku if I'm at home.  Still, happy it's available for all Fire users.  Now if Dish & AMC can just get their act together so I don't have to delay watching my AMC shows!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Well, it's not true that you can't use HBO Go on any device with DirecTV.


That's not what I meant.. I meant that you cannot use it on every device.. I cannot use it on my Roku..


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

HBO Go indeed doesn't work on a Roku with DirecTV but I was pleasantly surprised to find out (thanks to this thread) that it does work on the Kindle Fire. Yay!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

We have HBO, and I was initially jazzed to get this going on the Fire...  But, I can't really remember what there was to watch on HBO anymore.  I think the last series I really followed on HBO was Arli$$.

Still, it's a good thing to have, I think,


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I have HBO and can watch HBO GO on my computer. On my kindle it is a no go. We have brighthouse and when I try to long in with the other selection it done not fine my password   .. Maybe it will be available soon


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Krissy--

That's too bad! I see that, according to this article, Brighthouse customers can't access with the Fire yet:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57448404-93/kindle-fire-gets-hbo-go/

I would contact your customer service for Brighthouse and let them know you want this.

Betsy


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

I've had 2 Fires in the past, but have sold them when I found I used my iPad 95% of the time.

However, I just bought another [used] Fire because I heard that HBO Go is now available on the Fire. I'm with Direct TV, and the downloading and setup of the HBO Go app took 2 minutes. I now have totally free access [when I'm near WIFI] to almost every series that HBO has ever produced. Think about that for a second .. It would cost you $1000 or more to buy all those DVD's ! The app is free because I subscribe to HBO for my "home" TV. To me, HBO Go has more stuff to watch than the free streaming video I'd get with Prime. In my opinion, this app makes the Fire once again a desirable device.

FYI, used Fire's are selling in my area [Roanoke VA] for $100-125 in 9-9.5 / 10 condition.


----------

